
Ask HN: Why don't we have tags on HN? - yawz
I, for one, cannot spend all my day on HN, but I still find it very useful to visit it a few times every day. I rarely go to the second page, though. To me, it would be very helpful to have a tagging system that I can use, for instance, to look for &quot;programming&quot;, &quot;machine learning&quot;, &quot;leadership&quot; etc. submissions.
======
saganus
Not long ago someone posted this:

[http://www.taggernews.com/](http://www.taggernews.com/)

I'm not affiliated, just find it useful.

IIRC articles are tagged using machine learning.

~~~
lj3
Is there a way to help improve the machine learning algos by suggesting or
flagging tags? When this first came out, the tagging was very inaccurate. It
doesn't look to have improved a whole lot since then.

~~~
aqsalose
I second this, sounds like very good idea: Feedback for the algorithm so that
it can update its internal model in supervised / reinforcement learning
fashion.

Further ideas: users can suggest totally new tags for a given article, if the
current tags seem to miss something.

------
brudgers
One person's "leadership" article is another person's "entrepreneurship"
article is a third person's "management" article and a fourth person's "SAAS"
article. For example, currently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14763111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14763111)
is the top story on the front page. There are perhaps several dozen tags that
might point to the bit or piece that one or another individual might find most
interesting and each of them is going to be misleading or disappointing for
another...think about the potential unfulfilled expectations that a simple
|Go| might create.

For me, the only site that really has useful tags is StackOverflow and the
price of those useful tags is massive moderation and (to a first
approximation) no socializing or chatting or arguing or cathartic expressions
of opinion. And complaints about the price of a useful tag system applied to
fairly objective topics.

------
st0le
I use Flipboard, reddit, etc for categorized content.

On HN, I've noticed I read articles which I wouldn't have otherwise. You could
argue /r/all is similar in that respect.

------
sotojuan
I'd welcome tags but they'd have to be heavily moderated. Over at Lobsters
people commonly use the wrong tag (in purpose or not), and the site has far
less users.

~~~
sluggg
I may be missing a joke, but what is Lobster's people?

~~~
angersock
A much smaller, more dev-oriented site than here.

It's the OpenBSD to HN's Linux--more selective, more conservative, not being
overrun by startup propaganda, politics, news, ads, and other pathologies of
sites like this.

~~~
buckbova
Looks great actually.

For the same reason I leave every community (namely digg and reddit), I'll
have to leave this one.

Far too much politics and I get sucked right in. I find myself reading and
commenting on stuff that's a complete waste of time and energy.

It's great that HN added "hide" at least. Nice way to quickly remove these
politically motivated articles.

Does anyone know how to delete my account here?

edit: Just requested an account over at lobsters, but'll just lurk if I'm
denied.

------
kzisme
At one point I began working on a Chrome plugin to accomplish just that.[0] It
works for my personal use, but I haven't had time to get it to where users can
share or +1/-1 others tags.

I initially started working on it to no longer read articles with paywalls,
and could save time by just glancing at tags.

Eventually using machine learning to identify the tags would be ideal, but I
stopped working on this awhile ago for no particular reason. It was a fun
little learning project for Chrome plugins though!

[0][https://github.com/kzisme/HnTagger](https://github.com/kzisme/HnTagger)

